# Erfahrungen mit dvdisaster?

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen mal mein altes CD-Archiv durchsucht und festgestellt, daß manche CDs tatsächlich teilweise nicht mehr lesbar waren. War nicht schlimm, weil ich noch weitere Kopien hatte, aber ich hab mir mal gesteigerte Gedanken über sichere Datenarchivierung gemacht. Dabei bin ich über das Programm dvdisaster gestolpert, das ja scheinbar ein ISO-Image um mittels Reed-Solomon-Code errechnete redundante Daten erweitern kann, die man dann mit auf den Datenträger brennen kann, und aus denen später defekte Sektoren wieder rekonstruiert werden können.

Jetzt meine Frage: Hat einer von euch das schonmal benutzt? Gibt's Erfahrungswerte? Würde mich sehr interessieren!

MfG, Libby

----------

## blubbi

Ich hab mir das Tool schon angeschaut, aber im Endeffekt hab ichs sein lassen.

Denn: Die Rekonstruktionsdaten auf die gleiche Scheibe zu brennen halte ich für Sinnlos. Wenn die Scheibe hinüber ist ist die Warscheinlichkeit groß das es auch deine Rekonstruktionsdaten erwicht hat. Also müsste man die Rekonstruktionsdaten am besten auf Band speichern.... 

Oder denke ich da an der Sache vorbei?

Grüße

blubbi

----------

## l3u

Also ich hab jetzt mal folgenden Versuch gestartet:

- Normale CDs gebrannt

- Rettungsdateien mit 20% Redundanz erstellt

- Diese auf eine CD gebrannt, die 120% Redundanz enthält

Damit sollte doch eigentlich die Chance sehr hoch sein, daß ich alle Rettungsdateien fehlerfrei wiederherstellen kann, um damit dann die normalen CDs zu retten ... oder!? Auch, wenn die redundanten Daten beschädigt sein sollten, können (laut Homepage von dvdisaster) Daten wiederhergestellt werden.

Also wenn das tatsächlich so funktionieren sollte, wär's ja eigentlich super ... leider kann man das wohl erst im "Ernstfall" testen ...

----------

## blubbi

Mhhh, schmeiss die DVD doch einfach mal unter ne UV-Lampe, oder schrub sie mal über den Boden... halt mal "künstlich" altern lassen....

Aber ist es da nicht einfacher das Zeuch, wenn es so wichtig ist, auf Bänder zu speichern?

Oder DVD-RAM die soll doch so 30 Jahre packen.... (keine Gewalteinwirkung vorausgesetzt) das sollte doch langen, oder?

Grüße

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> Mhhh, schmeiss die DVD doch einfach mal unter ne UV-Lampe, oder schrub sie mal über den Boden... halt mal "künstlich" altern lassen....
> 
> Aber ist es da nicht einfacher das Zeuch, wenn es so wichtig ist, auf Bänder zu speichern?
> 
> Oder DVD-RAM die soll doch so 30 Jahre packen.... (keine Gewalteinwirkung vorausgesetzt) das sollte doch langen, oder?
> ...

 

30 jahre? wer behauptet sowas?

edit: ok, zumindest wikipedia behauptet das selbe   :Wink: 

ich hab früher viel auf cds gebrannt, allerdings hab ich damit fast ganz aufgehört als sich herausgestellt hat, dass manche selbstgebrannten schon nach einem jahr nicht mehr lesbar waren.

neulich hab ich einen bericht gesehen, in dem festgestellt wurde, dass auch die meisten gepressten cds nicht länger als 10 jahre halten. musikarchive haben alarm geschlagen.

----------

## blubbi

Jaja, das mit den CDs kenne ich... hab mir damit mal viele viele alte Photos zerschossen...

Festplatte abgeraucht, klar, kein Thema alle Bilder auf CD...... pustekuchen CDs zu 80% unlesbar....

Ich bezieh mich ungern auf die Wiki, aber hier mal der Link:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD-RAM

Ich hatte mal einen Artikel über Lagerung und Haltbarkeit von CD/DVDs... da hatte ich das mit den XX Jahre her.. Das die 30 grade mit dem Wiki-Artikel korreliert ist zufall. Auf jeden Fall soll die DVD-RAM das langlebigste dieser Medien-Art sein.

Hab nochwas gefunde:

http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/laufwerke/optische_speicher/2006/oktober/cds_glas_haltbarkeit/

Grüße

blubbi

----------

## l3u

Ich hab jetzt mal nen Test gestartet. Eine Archiv-CD von mir erstmal gesichert ;-) und dann eine Rettungsdatei mit 20% Redundanz erstellt. Dann hab ich richtig böse Kratzer mit nem Tapetenmesser reingemacht, bin zwei mal mit dem Bürostuhl über die Datenschicht gefahren und dann hab ich die Datenschicht noch an ein paar Stellen weggekratzt, so daß man durchschauen konnte. Und dvdisaster konnte mit den 20% Redundanz tatsächlich alle Daten rekonstruieren ...

----------

## blubbi

You made my day!

Wie wärs mit nem Bildband von der Aktion?

Und dann auf die HP, wird bestimmt nen Knüller!

*ROFL* *LOL*

Ich glaub ich muss das auch mal bei gelegenheit testen.

Grüße

blubbi

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Wie wärs mit nem Bildband von der Aktion? 

 

*auch sehen will*  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blubbi

Okay, lasst uns nen Vote machen ob er davon ein Bildband machen soll  :Smile: 

Ich würde das auch zu gerne sehen. *feier*

Ich stell mir das zu lustisch vor wenn er mit dem Stuhl über die Scheibe rollt.

Und dann ganz Blutrünsitg mit dem Teppichmesser auf den Silberling losgeht und danach im "Basic Instinct" style mit einem Eispickel die Refelektionsschicht runterkratzt.

Kratz mich, beiß mich, gib mir Tiernamen!

*ROFL*

Aber das ändert alles nichts an dem für mich doch erstaunlichem Ergebniss!

Genialer Feldversuch!

Grüße

Blubbi

----------

## l3u

Also ganz so schlimm war's dann doch net *g* Hier ist das gute Stück: http://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cdsf9.jpg

Die Fingerabdrücke hab ich auch mal draufgelassen, damit's das Laufwerk nicht zu einfach hat ;-)

----------

## Finswimmer

Himmel, sieht die schlimm aus.

Wie ist das denn?

Eine mit 20% Redudanz gebrannte CD, kann die auch von einem "normalen" Win Rechner gelesen werden? Also bevor Fehler entstehen.

Geht das ganze auch mit Dvds?

Wenn ja, dann würd ich alle wichtigen Sachen so brennen.

Tobi

----------

## l3u

Auf dem Foto sieht die CD etwas schlimmer aus ;-) Aber normalerweise wird ja eine Archiv-CD nicht so "altern", sondern höchstens mal ein paar kaputte Setoren haben aufgrund von Materialalterung.

Das geht auf jeden Fall mit DVDs und CDs. In dem Fall hab ich eine extra Fehlerkorrekturdatei angelegt. Ich hab's aber auch probiert, die redundanten Daten mit in das ISO-Image zu integrieren, und ich konnte die resultierende CD problemlos mounten. Ob das auch unter Windows funktioniert, weiß ich nicht. Aber mein Plan sieht derzeit folgendermaßen aus:

Alle CDs normal brennen, die funktionieren dann ja auch sicher überall

Immer gleich eine Redundanz-Datei anlegen (ich denke, daß da auch die "normalen" 14% reichen, weil normalerweise sieht ja eine CD nicht ganz so schlimm aus ;-)

Vier Redundanz-Dateien auf eine CD brennen mit einem erweiterten ISO-Image. Da ist dann noch Platz für 40% Redundanz.

Sprich: Die Wiederherstellungs-Dateien kann ich mit einer wirklich sehr hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit fehlerfrei rekonstruieren, und evtl. auftretende Fehler von den anderen CDs kann ich dann mit den rekonstruierten Rettungsdateien retten.

Wenn man dann noch einmal im Jahr die Datenträger durchprüft (das kann man auch mit dvdisaster machen!) und neue CDs brennt, falls irgendwo Fehler auftereten, dann sollte man eigentlich gegen Datenverlust gefeit sein. Es sei denn, das Haus brennt ab ;-)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Es sei denn, das Haus brennt ab 

 

Dafür habe ich einen feuersicheren Tresor...Aber da kommen wohl keine CDs rein...  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## blubbi

HrrHrr, die CD sieht echt gut aus!

Dein Plan hoert sich gar nicht so schlecht an...

Ich glaub ich werde das auch mal mit wichtigem Kram machen.

Ich habe bisher alles wichtige auf nem Raid1 bzw. Raid5 liegen.... schützt natürlich nicht vor einem "rm -rf *"  :Wink: 

Grüße

blubbi

----------

## ixo

Nachdem ich die doch recht beeindruckenden Ergebnisse von dvdisaster hier gelesen habe, wollte ich's auch 'mal ausprobieren:

```
# emerge app-cdr/dvdisaster

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-cdr/dvdisaster-0.70.1 to /

. . .

Compiling: pngpack.c

Linking  : dvdisaster

Updating cs.po

Updating de.po

Updating it.po

Updating sv.po

msgmerge: error while opening "messages.pot" for reading: No such file or directorymsgmerge: error while opening "messages.pot" for reading: No such file or directory

gmake[1]: *** [it.po] Error 1

gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

gmake[1]: *** [de.po] Error 1

make: *** [dvdisaster] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Linking  : pngpack

Unpacking images (may take a while) ... cs de en - done

!!! ERROR: app-cdr/dvdisaster-0.70.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3474:   Called src_compile

  dvdisaster-0.70.1.ebuild, line 39:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/dvdisaster-0.70.1/temp/build.log'.

```

Hatte jemand auch das Problem und weiß vielleicht, woran es liegt?

Gruß, ixo

----------

